# KY his and hers



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone used any of the advertised KY His and Hers lubes? I've thought about trying some, but they are pretty expensive, and was wondering if they are worth the price. 

Thanks


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

His/Hers did nothing for us. Just expensive lubricant. I am interested if KY Intense works.


----------



## Bad News (Nov 4, 2010)

joelmacdad said:


> His/Hers did nothing for us. Just expensive lubricant. I am interested if KY Intense works.


It does, it does, it does!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I've tried all of them and NONE OF THEM WORKED for us.

Maybe it's because we're old and our "nerves" are less sensitive - LOL.

Don't know, but I wouldn't waste my money on them.

But apparently they work REALLY GREAT for Bad News!


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

She liked it, I couldn't tell anything different was going on. We also got some of the "Intense" but haven't tried it yet..


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothing special.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clarence Rutherford (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a review I read online. I printed this information and took it with me when I went shopping for some lube.
Didn't buy the KY but went after the *AstroGlide *which works wonders. My wife and I like that. We have the coconut oil as well, but haven't used it yet. CO is said to work wonders. 

-------------------------------
Okay, so hubby and I have gone through quite a variety of lubes, so I decided I would post a review for anyone who was curious. Feel free to add your own favorites. I know TONS of you like CO, but there are other options out there!

1) *Coconut Oil:* -might as well start here. 
PROS: DH and I liked that it didn't dry up and it was relatively inexpensive compared to other lubes. 
CONS: It's rock hard most of the year here in Canada, it also went "bad" after about a year and got all grainy.

2) *KY Gel:* -this was our "default" lube for the past 2.5 years
PROS: it's easy to use, it's effective.
CONS: it tends to dry out and feel sticky after a little while

3) *KY Warming:*
PROS: none for us. It's great for those who can handle warming
CONS: even using a very small amount this stuff HURT!!! I immediately washed it off as the burning sensation grew stronger and stronger.

4) *KY Silk:* -KY's silicone lube
PROS: -it doesn't dry out
CONS: -DH and I SLOWLY learned that we didn't like silicone lubes. They have a more "velvety" feel to them rather than a cool slipperiness (which we prefer)

5) *Vivid Girl*: -silicone lube
PROS: -great for in the water
CONS: -again, DH SLOWLY learned that we didn't like silicone lubes. We tried a couple before we realized it was the SILICONE we didn't like, rather than the individual lube.

6) *Boy Butter*: -water-based creme lube
PROS: very different from any other lubes, it was like a lotion
CONS: it dried out after a while and left little white globules all over the skin and hair-down-there. Not pretty. On the upside though, it makes a great hand creme









7) *Astroglide Liquid:* -water-based "natural feeling" lube
PROS: It's officially our *ABSOLUTE FAVORITE LUBE*. It's got a stringy consistency meant to imitate natural lube. It's got a satisfying slippery feel, a little goes a long way, and it doesn't seem to dry out very quickly.
CONS: None yet, other than maybe price... but all lubes tend to be pricey. 

ALL of the above lubes cost around $10. The CO was in a large jar (about 2 cups) , the Boy Butter and Vivid Girl were in larger tubes ( about 4oz) , everything else was in smaller tubes (about 2.5 oz).

*


*


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

KY Warming, we don't really use for sex. Great for back massages though.


----------



## allornothing (Feb 18, 2011)

Try getting some lube on the internet, The water based types are better I think. Not as sticky or you can add a little water after a while if needed.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

The "his-n-hers"...SO loves it, does nothing much for me. He likes it, so we use it.


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the his and hers. The hers is good for me in that it makes me more sensitive and that makes it easier to orgasm. I use it sometimes with my toys alone. Not sure the male one does much for my husband as he doesn't reach for it much (hm...I'm wondering if he's noticed that mine is half gone...LOL). The 2 together didn't make much difference for me.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I didn't intend to limit my question to just the KY his and hers. Any of the advertised KY stuff is what I was curious about. I might try the intense, but it looks like the other is a waste of money.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't waste your money on any of the KY lubes. They are overpriced and have a slightly sticky residue. 
Best lube I have ever used? It's called Liquid Silk. It is just all around awesome. $14 through Amazon. Read the reviews. That tells you something. Or you can listen to me, in that we have since continued to purchase this product....6 times.


----------



## Clarence Rutherford (Feb 13, 2011)

I vote for AstroGlide.
I have both types. One may be more premium. Not sure.


> *Astroglide Liquid:* -water-based "natural feeling" lube
> PROS: It's officially our *ABSOLUTE FAVORITE LUBE*. It's got a stringy consistency meant to imitate natural lube. It's got a satisfying slippery feel, a little goes a long way, and it doesn't seem to dry out very quickly.
> CONS: None yet, other than maybe price... but all lubes tend to be pricey.


My wife has been very tight and sex was uncomfortable for her. I think that's one reason she refused me.

So I read on another board, themarriagebed.com, how lubes help out.

We applied the astroglide and my wife said, "now take it slow..."

I entered carefully but the lube was so vibrant I like SLID into her like I was in a hurry!!
Her eyes popped wide open like, OMG, I thought I told you to go slow, but it wasn't uncomfortable for her (I asked).
I intended to go slow, but it was like you slip on a sheet of ice on the sidewalk. Next thing you know, you're you know what...
Astro is very vicosicous or something (a highly quality lube).

We want to try to coconut oil, but heard it stains sheets. So need to get some older sheets...


----------



## Catinmustang (Mar 9, 2012)

Hubby loves KY- "his", but I hated "hers" :scratchhead:. 

We found an arousal gel for women on amazon that I love: "galaxis" The funny thing is, it says its for women, but it seems to work for him too (or is it my excitement that makes him last longer?)


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

olive oil.

its not just for salad.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

My wife and I have used KY and Astro for years, nothing but good things to report here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> olive oil.
> 
> its not just for salad.


Sorry, this made me giggle like a little girl... Hehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

We tried the his/her stuff - I like it, she didn't.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

barbieDoll said:


> Sorry, this made me giggle like a little girl... Hehehe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


glad I made you smile.

now start making salad


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I liked it.

He couldn't finish with it. 

We don't use it. lol.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Astroglide by a mile.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I knew trying that his&hers stuff would have been a waste!
Thanks for the review.

I`m another Astroglide fan for sure.

The coconut oil is better if oral is going to be involved.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife is very sensitive and it caused a burning sensation for her...she could not go on. Pretty much ruined the sex for that night. The product that has worked for her is called "Finally, the solution for women."


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

.....writing all this down......


----------



## shez (Mar 4, 2012)

Michelle27 said:


> (hm...I'm wondering if he's noticed that mine is half gone...LOL). The 2 together didn't make much difference for me.


LOL this sounds like me.. we went rumaging for lube this morning and only 'his' left. The 'hers' is okay. The 'his' one and them together.. disappointing. Wouldn't buy again. Would keep looking for the one bottle of stuff thats good for both me and him.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I swear my massive kidney infection came from the warming lube we had just used. 3 days after using it, I spent 5 nights in the hospital. Never again will I use anything, but a regular k-y gel. It works well for us and gets the job done. 

2 1/2 months later, my kidney still hurts. It's more of a side ache. I imagine it will eventually go away soon.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Not a big fan of the "his and hers" type lubes. My wife and I tried the KY His & Hers. Neither of us liked it very much. I love Astroglide as others have mentioned, however, my wife seems to have an allergic reaction to glycerin so we had to try other options and finally settled on WaterSlide. I still use Astroglide on occasion during my "personal" time.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

if we've had adequate foreplay, esp. if I've gone down on her for awhile, sometimes NO lube can be awesome! It feels tighter and I get more stimulation from the extra friction.

If it is taking too long, then astroglide. we've tried several things but it all feels pretty much the same to me.


----------

